# Name That Piranha!!



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

It was marked "Serrasalmus Notatus" at the LFS where i bought the 2 of them.

Here is the odd one's pic..he is 1/2" just a baby...what kind of piranha do you think he is?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

And Here's The Other...Not That Close...But He Has Spots


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think its a Red Belly my rbp's looked like this when i got them but it also seems to have a diamond shape can be a rhom:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> I think its a Red Belly my rbp's looked like this when i got them but it also seems to have a diamond shaped body, can be a rhom:
> [snapback]904910[/snapback]​


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

first of all..no such thing as a "Serrasalmus Notatus" lol

second of all..i can't really tell what kind it is.. picture comes up blurry on my comp..so take a few more shot the next couple of days and post them.wanna say red ..but i hold back...till i get better pixs


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

renderstream said:


> Hm, are you sure that is P.Natteri?
> [snapback]899822[/snapback]​





renderstream said:


> I have raised 4 rbp from basically a few day old fry, and they never looked like that. Also, i thought they would have spots?
> [snapback]899941[/snapback]​





rbp 4 135 said:


> how big are they? that could help us figure out what they are.
> [snapback]900228[/snapback]​





renderstream said:


> Hi, honestly i do not know what they are. In my experience though, that doesnt look like a red belly. However, i could be wrong.
> [snapback]900393[/snapback]​


Heres The Responses When I Posted It 4 Days Ago


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a baby P. natt to me :nod:


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

that's what i thought..then all of those responses got me hopin for something special!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thePACK said:


> first of all..no such thing as a "Serrasalmus Notatus" lol
> 
> second of all..i can't really tell what kind it is.. picture comes up blurry on my comp..so take a few more shot the next couple of days and post them.wanna say red ..but i hold back...till i get better pixs
> [snapback]904925[/snapback]​


Pygocentrus Notatus = Pygocentrus Cariba

even tho the petstore got the genra mixed up, it is still no cariba.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess is a baby P. nattereri - it's not the first one I've seen that is (almost completely) without spots.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

has anyone here seen a baby cariba that small?







it'll grow fast, wait a week or two and we'll see


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

It's definitely a pygo, but I think impossible to tell which one at that size. Odds say natt from any pet store but maybe they got it half right with notatus and it's a caribe.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> has anyone here seen a baby cariba that small?[snapback]905295[/snapback]​


Not that small, but small enough to give you an idea how baby Cariba look like:

View attachment 50705


Cariba have been bred by a few people, so technically it would be possible - but I think the fish in the first post is a Redbelly.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks a baby Natt. to me.
Note the black spot on the caudal fin, baby Natts do have that.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say P. Natt but there is also no color in its eyes?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll try to get a better pic...he's a week older now...so we'll see


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

thePACK said:


> first of all..no such thing as a "Serrasalmus Notatus" lol
> 
> second of all..i can't really tell what kind it is.. picture comes up blurry on my comp..so take a few more shot the next couple of days and post them.wanna say red ..but i hold back...till i get better pixs


Serrasalmus notatus
(Lutken 1874, Bi:334, AxB:142, ABE:325, B2:334 Serrasalmus nattereri sp aff) Serrasalmus nattereri ?, Serrasalmo piranha, Rooseveltiella nattereri, Pygocentrus stigmaterythaeus, Pygocentrus altus, Pygocentrus nattereri ? "Black-Eared Piranha" "Shoulder-Spot Piranha" `Schulterfleck-Piranha`

http://www.webcityof.com/miff1086.htm#Serrasalmusnotatus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

andrew.burd said:


> first of all..no such thing as a "Serrasalmus Notatus" lol
> 
> second of all..i can't really tell what kind it is.. picture comes up blurry on my comp..so take a few more shot the next couple of days and post them.wanna say red ..but i hold back...till i get better pixs


Serrasalmus notatus
(Lutken 1874, Bi:334, AxB:142, ABE:325, B2:334 Serrasalmus nattereri sp aff) Serrasalmus nattereri ?, Serrasalmo piranha, Rooseveltiella nattereri, Pygocentrus stigmaterythaeus, Pygocentrus altus, Pygocentrus nattereri ? "Black-Eared Piranha" "Shoulder-Spot Piranha" `Schulterfleck-Piranha`

http://www.webcityof.com/miff1086.htm#Serrasalmusnotatus
[/quote]
The name Serrasalmus notatus is not valid: that species is now known as Pygocentrus cariba. It's the Venezuelan counterpart of the Amazonian Redbellied Piranha (Pygocentrus nattereri).

btw: I think this thread was done quite a long time ago...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The specimen is to young to rule out either P. cariba or P. nattereri. The caudal peduncle spot means nothing as this is fairly common with young.

And you are right, this is an old thread, so locked.


----------

